
Strong Jobs Report: 271,000 Jobs Added in October, Unemployment Rate Down to 5% - Amorymeltzer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/samanthasharf/2015/11/06/strong-jobs-report-271000-jobs-added-in-october-unemployment-rate-down-to-5
======
randomname2
The most surprising thing about this report is in the age breakdown for
October
([http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.t09.htm](http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.t09.htm)),
where the age group that accounted for virtually all total job gains was
workers aged 55 and over.

Workers over 55 added some 378K jobs in the past month, representing virtually
the entire increase in payrolls.

Meanwhile, workers aged 25-54 actually declined by 35,000, with males in this
age group tumbling by 119,000.

